# A 'GEM' of a Police Car



## jdgomez (Apr 18, 2008)

Quoted from the original article at the Telegraph:

_"With a 28mph top speed, it is unlikely to be catching any criminals."_

Something running this slow would probably be used to contain the criminals, not pursue them. Hopefully someday in the near future they would find a way to improve the speed of this police car.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I can't run 28 MPH, that's for sure


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Mastiff said:


> Well, I can't run 28 MPH, that's for sure


Best hop on your getaway bike. 

Think of the enegry saved now that criminals don't need gas burning getaway cars.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool, can I select the "police package" for my GEM? lol, maybe I can get one with a bullet proof windshield and a gun rack between the driver and the passenger. 

Cop shocks, cop motor, cop springs, cop engine, cop tranny... is this the new blues mobile or what?

I wonder if it comes with a working cigarette lighter?


----------

